# adding coral to new salt water tank



## leanneluvsfish (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi I started a 30 gallon hexagon salt water tank on february 18th with 40 pounds of live sand and one live rock,, and my water tested good within a week. so since then I added five more live rock one at a time and also have added one clown , one bi color bleenie, and one little yellow gobie all have been added one at a time waiting days before adding each... also have added one fish cleaner shrimp and 3 red legged hermit crabs, 2 little hermit crabs and 2 cortez turbo snails. each time I added I had the store test my water which was always good to go. 

so now my question is when is a good time to add coral and which are good for beginners. I already have an LED reef light. I've been told to wait a couple months to add coral... can someone explain what will be different in my tank then ... or why it is so important to wait ???


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, first of all, what are your parameters? I wouldn't add corals before you have sufficient water testing equipment for sure, you can't just rely on the LFS for that.

As for waiting, marine tanks will go through a process of biological maturation over the first 6-12 months. In the mean time, your tank can be subject to wild swings in parameters which can hurt corals. 

It would also be helpful to know exactly which LEDs you have. Many which even say they're for reefs aren't actually capable of supporting most corals.

As for which corals to add, I think the best starter coral is probably the zoanthid, which comes in many colors. Mushrooms and some LPS corals are also good for beginners.


----------



## leanneluvsfish (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for replying 
the store has ordered a test kit which I still have to pick up. so I will be getting that soon. the LED light specifics are 10,000k, 1Watt white LED lamps and 460nm, 1 watt Lunar lamps.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

How many of each? And is there a website for this brand of LED?

I have to say I'm not so sure on 1 watt LEDs Three watt's are what I use. That said, it'll PROBABLY be enough for most softies and some LPS


----------



## leanneluvsfish (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.marineland.com/sites/marineland/products/Detail.aspx?id=4632

this is like mine except I don't have the timer.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, while I don't have experience personally with marineland LEDs, I've heard they can be somewhat lacking for corals. And I have to say with those specs, I can see why. It's SERIOUSLY lacking in actinics. 

Most corals live in a depth of water where only blue wavelength light penetrates and are very fond of actinic light between 420-460 nm. Even without that issue, I think that's underpowered for your tank, though you could probably still pull off zoas with it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

As I am unable to pull up the LED link you have posted, I suggest the Marine Land Reef capable unit, if your looking into Marineland that is. They utilize better focusing lenses than the double bright.
Also, I agree with Euru, in that you should wait on corals for at leat 6 months for your system to totally stabilize.


----------

